# Rack bags?



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Anyone use them for your amps or other rack mountable gear?

What's a decent brand and/ or source?


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

the warwick (same distributor as Ibanez) are pretty good on the cheap.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

What on earth is a rack "bag"? If you are looking for a rack, I have one for trade or for sale.

TG


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> What on earth is a rack "bag"? If you are looking for a rack, I have one for trade or for sale.
> 
> TG


It's like a gig bag for rack gear.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Gator cases make several styles. They are fine for hand carrying your rack gear to gigs. The pockets are convenient for cables, tuners, capos, etc.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I had four of the soft sided rack bags shown in the abve post and have subsequently replaced them with hard shell plastic cases.

I use them for power amps and I like the idea of keeping each amp in a seperate case to make them easier to move around.


The soft sided cases have zippers which ulitmately fail and generally can't take the weght of power amps but would probably be ok for effects units and/or preamps.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I use one for our effects unit. It works well.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Personally I wouldn't use them for amps, as they are built pretty light. They are great for effects units and preamps.


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

I use a Gator rackbag for my amp. It works very well for my purposes, but the head in it is pretty light and I treat it fairly gently. It's really convenient that I can put in cords, tuners, Leatherman, extra batteries etc. in there, thus allowing me to take a gigbag to gigs rather than a hardshell.

You're welcome to drop by and look at mine anytime you like


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

ronmac said:


> Personally I wouldn't use them for amps, as they are built pretty light. They are great for effects units and preamps.


yeah they do work great for that, and rack mount tuners and power bars.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

hush said:


> I use a Gator rackbag for my amp. It works very well for my purposes, but the head in it is pretty light and I treat it fairly gently. It's really convenient that I can put in cords, tuners, Leatherman, extra batteries etc. in there, thus allowing me to take a gigbag to gigs rather than a hardshell.
> 
> You're welcome to drop by and look at mine anytime you like


The specs on the Gator bags show them as being too short for an amp? Maybe I will come check yours out sometime.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

I might pick up a rack bag for my Axe-Fx. I used to haul around a heavy PA power amp in one, it held up great until it got stolen. 

I guess the zippers will fail eventually, but then I've managed to break latch hardware (on ATA cases) more than once. Besides being cheaper and lighter, the other thing I like about rack bags is that there's no removable lids to stash somewhere every time you set up to gig and then possibly lose (done that too!)


----------

